# Probleme mit meinem Bach



## Micha Micha (7. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor 2.5 Jahren einen Teich mit PVC Folie mit dazugehörendem Bach gebaut.
Der Teich hat ca. 1500 Liter Wasserinhalt und der kleine Bach etwa 800 Liter/Stunde Wasserdurchsatz. 
Hier ist die ganze Anlage. 
 

Vor einem Jahr kam mit die Idee, einen neuen, längeren Bach zu bauen. Ich entschied mich „leider“ zu Beton, weil man bei dem kleinen Bach immer wieder die schwarze Folie zwischen den Steinen sah und ich dachte, bei Beton könne man die Steine in den Beton drücken, was aber nicht funktonierte. Ausserdem dachte ich, man könne den Bachlauf besser modulieren.

Doch der Bach muss irgendwo Wasser verlieren, weil sobald ich die Pumpe für den Bach einschalte, sinkt der Teichspiegel. 
(Der Teich verliert praktisch kein Wasser und der Bach ist voll).
Der Bach ist in einzelne Becken unterteilt, die Becken sinken immer bis auf einen bestimmten Pegel und sinken dann nicht weiter. 
Wegen dem enormen Wasserverlust betreibe ich den Bach momentan leider nicht weiter.


Hier gibt es noch ein paar Bilder:
Der neue Bach von der Seite
 
Dies ist eines der Becken vom neuen Bach.
 
Hier ist der Teich noch ganz neu.
 
Dieses Jahr blühten zum ersten Mal richtig viele __ Schwertlilien.
 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Christine (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Hallo Micha,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Ich hab Deine Bilder mal richtig eingefügt....

Das der Wasserspiegel des Teiches erst einmal sinkt, wenn Du die Bachlaufpumpe einschaltest, ist völlig natürlich - schließlich musst Du ja erstmal ein bisschen Wasser in Umlauf bringen, damit die einzelnen Bachstufen "überlaufen". D.h., wenn der Bach in Betrieb ist, musst Du den Teich erstmal auffüllen. Je länger der Bach, desto mehr.

Wenn nach dem Auffüllen der Wasserspiegel allerdings immer noch sinkt, dann hast Du ein Problem.

Das kann natürlich viele Gründe haben. Du kannst zum Beispiel kleine Kapillare eingebaut haben oder eine Staustufe läuft "schief" über, so dass Wasser am Rand rauströpfelt oder ein Bachlaufbecken ist an einem Rand niedriger als der Überlauf oder Du hast versucht, den Rand aus den Steinen zu bauen, was nicht ganz dicht ist oder die Fließgeschwindigkeit stimmt nicht, es läuft am Überlauf Wasser zurück und versickert am Übergang zum Teich... es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Möglichkeiten...

Hast Du zur Sicherheit unter dem Beton Teichfolie liegen?


----------



## Micha Micha (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe den Bach schon mehrfach überprüft. Sichtbare Lecks habe ich keine gefunden,
die Gefahr, zurückzufliessen kann man auch ausschliessen.
Ich habe mehr an den Übergang vom Bach zum Folienteich gedacht oder vielleicht gibt es
auch ein Leck unter Wasser. Den Übergang vom Beton habe ich folgendermassen gelöst:
Ich habe die Teichfolie mit UHU Alleskleber auf den Beton geklebt und dann Beton über die Teichfolie gestrichen. Ausserdem habe ich den ganzen Bach mit einem speziellen Mörtel überzogen, welcher man normalerweise gegen Grundwassereindringung braucht.


----------



## lotta (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

(upps, bis ich meinen text abgeschickt hatte, hast du schon auf die erste antwort geschrieben, aber egal, ich lass es trotzdem so  )
Hallo Micha,
mir erging es mit meinem bachlauf am anfang ebenso wie dir.
ich habe innerhalb von einigen wochen, meinen bachlauf 4 mal umgebaut.
immer wieder hab ich eine stelle entdeckt, welche nicht 100% dicht war, oder irgendwo wasser versickerte.
die letzte stelle, war dann tatsächlich zwischen bachlauf und teich.
da lief immer ein wenig wasser unter den steinen, zurück und versickerte zwischen den beiden folien.
(die folie des bachlaufs und der folie des teiches, da wo sich beide überlappten.)
also, wahrscheinlich musst du deinen bachlauf gut beobachten und 
viele stellen nocheinmal auseinander nehmen...
aber es wird sich lohnen ! 
ich hoffe, du hast eine folie unter dem beton liegen, sonst hast du schlechte karten 
denn der beton reißt im winter gerne mal und selbst durch feine haarrisse dringt das wasser ins erdreich.
ich wünsche dir viel erfolg, bei der fehlersuche
und noch viel spaß, mit eurer sehr  schönen anlage


----------



## Micha Micha (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Ich habe leider keine Folie unter dem Bach um Geld zu sparen...
Im Winter beginnt der Beton an manchen Stellen auch schon zu bröckeln.
Vielleicht lässt der Beton auch auf der ganzen Fläche Wasser durch.


----------



## lotta (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

ja, micha...
da hast du wohl leider am falschen ende gespart 
dann hast du das PROBLEM 
ja wohl schon gefunden!
ohne folie geht leider gar nichts !
beton hin oder her ! 
vielleicht geht grenzwertig auch noch ein "NUR" teichvlies,... denn das setzt sich mit dem beton -zement... bzw, später auch dem schlamm etwas zu, aber ob du es so ganz dicht bekommst, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen ! 
Ohne dich frustrieren zu wollen,
meiner meinung nach, kommst du ohne folie nicht weiter :sorry
aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen ganz findigen fuchs  unter uns, 
der eine bessere idee  für dich hat. ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## Micha Micha (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Danke für die Antworten

Das heisst also, ich sollte am besten eine Folie kaufen und sie in die Bachschale auslegen und darauf dann den Bach neu zu modellieren.
Ich habe gesehen, es gibt hier im Forum eine EPDM-Folie 12m*1.48m, vielleicht würde diese reichen. So billig bekomme ich eine solche Folie wahrscheinlich nicht.
Dann werde ich im Frühling wahrscheinlich umbauen müssen.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Eine möglichkeit gibt es noch den bisherigen bachlauf zu retten. Und das wäre gfk. Eine schicht drüber und gut ist.
.
Tja,geiz ist nicht immer geil (wir müssen alle gucken um mit dem geld klar zu kommen. Im notfall eben monate/jahre lang sparen). In diesem fall echt bescheiden. 
.
Sehr schöne gesamtanlage.
.
Mandy


----------



## Nori (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Wie sieht es mit dieser Flüssig-Gummierung aus, die man auch für die Filterschächte verwenden kann?

Gruß Nori (ist nat dann wieder ganz schwarz!)

Btw: Wenn du aber alles rausreissen willst, würde ich mir eher ne Teichvergrößerung anstelle dieses Bachlaufs überlegen - der Platz würde sich ja dazu anbieten!


----------



## kraeutergarten (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Einen schönen guten Morgen
In Bezug für einen Bachlauf Beton zu benutzen hege ich große Zweifel solch ein Teil überhaupt dicht zu kriegen, wenn da nicht umfangreiche Arbeiten ausgeführt werden. Was mit Sicherheit schon beim Aufbau eines entsprechenden Untergrundes beginnt und bei Dehnungsfugen nicht aufhört. Mich beschäftigte aber mehr das Thema Beton überhaupt und dann die Einbindung von Steinen, denn ich als Dorfpflanze kenne es eigentlich, dass man für Natursteine  und Arbeiten mit Wasser Trasszement nutzt. Davon habe ich hier auf hobby-gartenteich.de aber noch gar nichts gelesen, was mich immer sehr verwundert. Der Trass ist sehr fein gemahlener vulkanischer Tuff, ein Naturstein aus verfestigter Vulkanasche. Beton und Mörtel aus Trasszement werden besonders dicht und beständig gegen Umwelteinflüsse. Das Kalkbindevermögen des Trassanteils reduziert den Kalküberschuss im Zementleim und das Quellvermögen den Porenraum im Zementstein. Weniger Poren bedeuten einen geringeren kapillaren Wasseraustausch. Mit Trasszement hergestellter Frischmörtel oder Frischbeton ist geschmeidig und gut zu verarbeiten, er neigt kaum zu Wasserabsonderung. Trasszement bewirkt eine Verbesserung der Betonzugfestigkeit und damit eine höhere Elastizität, die der Entstehung von Setzrissen entgegenwirkt. Die besonderen Eigenschaften von Trasszement erlauben vielfältige Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Mörtel wird wegen der geringen Neigung zu Kalkausblühungen vorrangig für die Verlegung und Verfugung von Natursteinen, Platten und Pflastern eingesetzt. So hat es mich gewundert, dass Trass bisher auch nie als Grundmaterial für den Uferdamm genutzt, beziehungsweise angesprochen wurde. Auch für die Befestigung von Natursteinplatten als Trittplatten im Wasser würde ich nur Trass nehmen.

der Jürgen


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

unser Bachlauf besteht aus: Folie, drüber Beton ( sonst läuft eben wie bei Dir das Wasser raus  ) und wir haben Steine ,,reingedrückt".. alles  ohne Probleme...  aber ohne Folie drunter gibt das nix....    hier ein Foto kurz nach dem Bau ( mittlerweile ist die Folie am Rand gekürzt und unter Stauden versteckt)


----------



## Micha Micha (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten

Ich bin mit dem Bach auch ohne Wasserverlust nicht so zufrieden.
Das Gefälle ist leider zu wenig gross. Mir gefallen Bäche einfach besser als Teiche.
Vielleicht kann ich ja auch einen Teich oben anlegen und dann einen kurzen Bach zum unteren anlegen. (Meine Eltern werden keine Freude haben)
Einen Anstrich mit Flüssiggumierung fällt aus, weil ich dann zuerst ziemlich viele Steine rausspitzen müsste, was wahrscheinlich den ganzen Bachlauf zerstören wurde.
Die Bachschale besteht aus zwei Schalen mit einer Dehnungsfuge dazwischen.
Über die zwei Schichten Beton habe ich zwei Anstriche mit PCI Dichtschlämme gemacht.
Der Beton selbst ist armiert, mit einem Metallgitter.
Ich glaube, der Beton ist schon einigermassen dicht, weil das Wasser in den einzelnen
Becken nur auf einen bestimmten Pegel sinkt. Ich habe den Bach seit Monaten nicht mehr gefüllt, die Becken sanken nicht weiter ab.
Vielleicht ist ja auch nur die Dehnungsfuge undicht. (Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)
Der Beton ist an manchen Orten auch schon am Bröckeln, allerdings nicht die Bachschale, sondern nur Aufbauten.

Micha


----------



## BerndD (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Hallo Micha,
Dein Problem wird wahrscheinlich die Dehnungsfuge sein, weil durch die Themperaturschwankungen im laufenden Jahr die Dehnfuge die unterschiedlichen Kräfte und Verschiebungen des Betons nicht aufnehmen kann und dadurch undicht wird.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Micha Micha (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Ich habe beschlossen, den Bach aufzuheben und den bisherigen Teich nach vorne zu vergrössern.
Soll ich nun ein neues Thema eröffnen oder hier weiterfahren?
Nocheinmal vielen Dank für alle eure Antworten!


----------



## Moonlight (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Bach*

Na wenn du den teich veränderst,dann mach bitte ein neues thema auf. Wird übersichtlicher


----------

